# Considering selling my horse, what'd U do?



## secuono (May 4, 2016)

What would you do if you?


Ugh, lets list some facts first.

▪Horse started bucking, needs 2-3+ mo training at $1200-2800+.
▪Don't -need- a riding horse.
▪Don't own land to trail ride.
▪Don't live near trails to ride on.
▪DH doesn't want his own trail horse unless we have the land for such things.
▪I can buy a super safe, been there, done that, trail horse for the cost of my horse's training. 
▪He will basically do nothing until we have the land to trail or I magically make friends to go with.
▪Costing money, space and time that could go to better things. We aren't rich, boarding just to have trail access isn't doable. Boarding just to make friends is also no good.
▪It's been over 1.5 years since I've started looking for real horse friends in general, zero luck.
▪We may be able to buy 25 acres next to us. Or we may not. 
▪Super hard to find a good new farm for our budget, even is we double it and it seems like a reasonable budget. But clear farm land is expensive here and if the scenery is pretty or closer to DC or in horse towns or old timey towns, then the price flies up to ludicrous prices!
▪Keeing him and doing nothing with him until things line up right only costs me vaccinations, teeth floating, space and winter hay. He is barefoot and I trim them, so no cost there.

He threw me today. It's not why I'm thinking of selling him, but it does bring reality right to my face. It didn't scare me, it didn't shake me, it only made me wake up and face the truth and the facts.

I don't want to "give up" on him, but I need to work on being a responsible and reasonable adult.

DH has no issues with keeping him. He calls him "your corolla horse, your baby." Ugh, he never actually helps with such decisions, he just goes with whatever I choose....So this is why I need help. It seems like a clear cut answer, but I don't know. 

I always have a hellish time deciding on whether to sell or not sell an animal. I've regretted it before.

What would you do?


----------



## Ferguson K (May 4, 2016)

Flip a coin. Heads you keep him.  Tails you sell him. The thiught that enters your head when the coin is in the air is what you want most. 

Seriously though my horses are huge money pits, they suck me dry some months. However, I've had two of them over ten years and wouldn't trade them for anything in this world. My husband's horse?  I'd sell him given the chance. He's dangerous, Moody, aggressive, had terrible manners, and odds 18 hands of pushy. He knows he's big and uses it against you. My crazy mare is nothing compared to him. If the horse is doing you no good then why are you keeping him?  I at least get to ride my mares. It may not be often, May be few and far in between, but I get pleasure out of owning them.


----------



## promiseacres (May 5, 2016)

Sounds like you need a horse break.


----------



## secuono (May 5, 2016)

Woke up feeling like I had to list him. So that's what I've gone ahead and done. Also listed all of his tack. Just hope he sells before my heart convinces my head to keep him...


----------



## Ferguson K (May 5, 2016)

I'm sorry for you. Sometimes they're just not the right fit.


----------



## TAH (May 5, 2016)

Sorry you have to do this. If it is the right then he we sell or he will not sell. Hope he goes to a loving and caring home.


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2016)

I just swapped off a nice horse I've had for awhile. She needed a better life than what I could give her, she needed a job. Plus she was so darn tall, I could barely get on her. I have two very old senior horses that will die here, one is unrideable but she gets to stay and eat her head off.

If you are having these thoughts, then you should sell him. Put your money in your sheep--you enjoy them more than the horse. Follow your heart. Baa Baa.


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2016)

*15 duplicate posts????????? 
grumble grumble...... off to hit delete*


----------



## secuono (May 14, 2016)

Ended up taking him to a trainer.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 14, 2016)

He's a chunk.


----------



## secuono (May 14, 2016)

Yeah, he's always round.
He's a stocky thing, too, that doesn't like to suck in his gut unless he's prancing around.


----------



## TAH (May 14, 2016)

He is pretty.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2016)

I hope you get a well mannered, trained horse back that you can enjoy.


----------



## secuono (May 15, 2016)

He's a great boy in general. Seems like most think he had reached the 'green broke rough stage', where they suddenly try to really test you and go batshyt for a bit. 
I really hope this hiccup passes easily and I can just keep him. I've already started to make the pasture changes, so my heart has won out again...lol.


----------



## secuono (May 22, 2016)

Thought you guys would want updates on my guy.
Turns out, he's just an arsehat and testing people. Not pain, not being nasty, nothing too heckish to deal with. I should be able to work on this with him at trailer-in lessons, if I can set those up with my local trainer. 
He comes home Saturday. We got a new, lower trailer hitch, 8in drop. It needs a 10in drop, but those seem to only be special order and DH doesn't want to deal with that. Much better than what it was before, at least. The step up and back down is now higher, so hopefully the gelding doesn't have a cow about it.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 22, 2016)

This makes my heart Happy


----------



## TAH (May 22, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> This makes my heart Happy


X2


----------



## promiseacres (May 23, 2016)




----------



## secuono (May 31, 2016)

Slow updates, sorry.
He is staying another week to really work out his attitude.
Other day, he had is first good ride in awhile, no attitude, so that's good.
Comes home on the 5th.


----------



## samssimonsays (May 31, 2016)

I am so glad he is making progress!


----------



## TAH (May 31, 2016)

I am so gald for you.


----------



## Baymule (May 31, 2016)

Sounds good!


----------



## secuono (Jun 1, 2016)

Another update. No refusals, no bucking and moving nicely off leg.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2016)

Way to go! Looks like Mr. Porky has lost some weight too! Would that be, Thanks to Oprah and Weight Watchers? Or do you have other horsie diet secrets?


----------



## secuono (Jun 2, 2016)

He sucks in his gut when trotting, if you're talking about from his other recent pictures. 

If you're talking about from last summer, winter helps a lot. Nothing for him to eat but hay. And they have a pasture paradise track system now, so limited green and they have to move around their whole yard instead of sitting in the center getting fat.


----------



## Baymule (Jun 2, 2016)

secuono said:


> He sucks in his gut when trotting, if you're talking about from his other recent pictures.
> 
> If you're talking about from last summer, winter helps a lot. Nothing for him to eat but hay. And they have a pasture paradise track system now, so limited green and they have to move around their whole yard instead of sitting in the center getting fat.


Sorta like us sitting in front of the TV, with a bunch of snacks.......are the brownies done yet?


----------



## secuono (Jun 3, 2016)

Rode my donkey today. Whoopsies, I mean horse. 

100% believe it was my fault now. I didn't get after him properly, so it only escalated.


----------



## secuono (Jun 3, 2016)

....ignore my weird arse way of standing....lol, idk what happened there.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 3, 2016)

Seems like you made a really good choice!


----------



## Sisters On The Farm (Jun 3, 2016)

Ferguson K said:


> Flip a coin. Heads you keep him.  Tails you sell him. The thiught that enters your head when the coin is in the air is what you want most.
> 
> Seriously though my horses are huge money pits, they suck me dry some months. However, I've had two of them over ten years and wouldn't trade them for anything in this world. My husband's horse?  I'd sell him given the chance. He's dangerous, Moody, aggressive, had terrible manners, and odds 18 hands of pushy. He knows he's big and uses it against you. My crazy mare is nothing compared to him. If the horse is doing you no good then why are you keeping him?  I at least get to ride my mares. It may not be often, May be few and far in between, but I get pleasure out of owning them.


I like the horses you have just to give you some credit. You would regret giving them away just as a side note. Therese


----------



## Sisters On The Farm (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks I try to give everyone a thumbs up. Therese


----------



## Sisters On The Farm (Jun 3, 2016)

Baymule said:


> Sorta like us sitting in front of the TV, with a bunch of snacks.......are the brownies done yet?


----------



## secuono (Jun 3, 2016)

Here's the trainer riding him. He's being stubborn because I showed up, typical for him, lol.

Removed the video. Didn't realize they didn't like videos taken there to be shared. Oppsies.


----------



## secuono (Jun 5, 2016)

Got my hippo and almost home!


----------



## secuono (Jun 5, 2016)

Got to ride one of their horses and practiced some on her. Super fun because she's so responsive and only needs a light touch. Side pass, spin, roll back for turns, etc. Hopefully, my hippo will be able to dothe same one day.
He meshed back in like he never left.


----------



## secuono (Jun 6, 2016)

Do I have a training thread for him here? I think I'll use this one for that. 

A tight 800, on the 800+ side of the mark.

He's terribly slow to react to lunging...Tired myself out with trying to keep him going! =/

Got him a bit, french link snaffle, need to adjust it some more, since it hangs a little low.

New girth also came in, but  they still try to ride up forward as much as possible. =/ Darn his ridiculous shape!

Yesterday and today, I splashed him with water from the trough, he's not minding it much. Sucks the hose water is a nasty 55-65F! Cold!  =0


----------



## secuono (Jun 6, 2016)

Copying from my FB, so sorry for repeat info.
Gelding got a new bit, Mad Tack in Madison had one in stock! A french link snaffle. It needs to go up a hole. 
He also got his new girth today, a Total saddle fit, but his gut seems to still shove it too forward. =/
He's so gosh darn slow to move out when lunging! Really have to get after him....Hoping he can get back to responding quicker soon. Wanting to add riding at a walk next week to his exercise program, then trotting the following week. 
Oh, yesterday and today, I splashed trough water on his chest, legs and back/sides. Yesterday he was a touch off about it, but then chilled out. The hose water is a chilly 55-65, so I know he'll balk at that! I sure would! But the minis did great the other week,so hopefully he will as well. 

So glad to have him home, it was weird not having him around.


----------



## secuono (Jun 7, 2016)

He's listening much better this morning. 
Did a quick 10min practice, will do his regular exercise later tonight.


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2016)

Too many biting flies, so did something else. Site won't work for me right, so just 2 pics from yesterday.


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2016)

Working now. 

 




This one made him look like a miniature, lol.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2016)

I don't know horses, but either you're very tall or he's pretty short... He doesn't look like a large horse   The ones I've been around all seemed to have their heads up above mine and I'm ~5'10"... He's sure pretty though.


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2016)

Lol, he is 13 or 13.2h
I measured him at 13.2 last year, but when I was measuring his roundness, I decided to measure the minis to see if they grew any, (completely forgot what those were because of....---> ) Measured him as well so he wasn't left out, lol, but it said 13h!!   =/
I must of done it wrong before or have a magical shrinking horse! =0
I'm 5'6"


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2016)

I was trying to get confo shots during this morning's practice, before I noticed the issues.
Didn't go well, he's standing up hill. But you can see his fatness in this pic.


----------



## Ferguson K (Jun 8, 2016)

Also,  he's a very pretty horse.


----------



## TAH (Jun 8, 2016)

He is a very nice lookin guy. Looks from the pics that he has gray spots or faded area's on him. Or are my tricking me?


----------



## secuono (Jun 8, 2016)

TAH said:


> He is a very nice lookin guy. Looks from the pics that he has gray spots or faded area's on him. Or are my tricking me?



Dapples!


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)

Net is dead at home. Have more pics, but net out in the big wide world seems to be slow as well, lol. Will post others later.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)

Whoopsies, all of today's pictures are backwards in order.


 

 

 

 

Still limping today, but less obvious now that his rears have been trimmed. Vet will still check it out. 

No afternoon session. Had to get and put on 2 new front tires for the riding mower. But wasps were living in there, took awhile for them to actually leave. And then battery died...so no mowing. 
And Comcast people were here to fix the internet. Seems like something touched the cable and fried the....thing-a-ma-bob outside leading to the house. =/


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)

Here is the video with the mini.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)

Here is a trotting video. You can see the head bobbing that isn't typical for him here. More obvious in yesterday's video, but that was a mess.


----------



## secuono (Jun 9, 2016)

Bit more obvious in this short video, sorry, I'm talking to myself about it.


----------



## secuono (Jun 11, 2016)

Been too long!


----------



## secuono (Jun 14, 2016)

Really need to haul him in for lessons, my confidence is a shard of what it was. 
I'm a horrible role model, forgot my helmet. Whoopsies!


----------

